
Net Neutrality and the American Dream for Small Business - ESBoston
http://blakesblog.com/?p=266
======
kelukelugames
I'm convinced GoDaddy has honestly changed their stance. At this point should
we still be holding a grudge?

~~~
ryanburk
full disclosure: I now work at godaddy. and I'm not talking on behalf of the
company.

from my perspective, it has. and I wouldn't work here if it hadn't changed.

almost all of the executive leadership is new since the unfathomable events of
3 years ago. the stories I have heard point to it only having been the
position of 1 or 2 people, and didn't represent the views of the vast majority
of the company.

what got me to come to godaddy is the real focus and excitement around the
customer segment - helping small businesses get on the internet. that goal is
orthogonal to anything but net neutrality. I'm really excited to see blake
take a public stance on this.

~~~
sk5t
"Orthagonal" doesn't mean "opposite to"; it more closely resembles
"perpendicular" and in computing usually intends the idea of reaching a goal
in discrete, composable steps rather than taking a direct--usually hacky--
shortcut.

